# 99 Cavalier passenger side turn signal bulb change?



## z-tec (Apr 21, 2009)

How in the world are you suppose to change a turn signal bulb on a 99 cavalier. It is almost impossible to get at? Any suggestions so I'm not taking half the car apart to get to it?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi z-tec

To replace a bulb, do the following:

1. Remove the fastener which holds down the trunk
trim. On vehicles without a convenience net, pry the
fastener loose. On vehicles with a convenience net,
remove the net and unscrew the fastener. Then pull
down the trunk trim.
2. Remove the assembly by turning it one-quarter of a
turn counterclockwise.
3. To remove the bulb, pull it out.
4. Push in a new bulb.
5. Reverse all steps to replace the taillamp assembly



Back-Up Lamps:

To replace a back-up lamp, do the following:
1. Open the trunk lid and locate the back-up lamp
assembly on the trunk lid.
2. Gently remove the bulb from the socket by turning it
counterclockwise and pulling it out.
3. Replace the bulb in the socket by aligning the tabs
and turning clockwise.


Dome Lamp with Integral Reading Lamps

To replace a bulb, do the following:
1. Insert a flat screwdriver into the slot at the rear of
the lens.
2. With the screwdriver, push the tab rearward to
release the lamp lens.
3. Push the lens forward to release the two tabs at the
front of the lens.
4. Gently remove and replace the bulb(s).
5. Reverse these steps to replace the lens.

Dome Lamp without Integral
Reading Lamps
To replace a bulb, do the following:

1. From the rear of the dome lamp lens, insert a flat
screwdriver between the roof trim and the lens.
2. With the screwdriver, push the tab at the rear of the
lens forward to release the lens.
3. Pull the lamp lens rearward to release the
two front tabs.
4. Gently remove and replace the bulb(s).
5. Reverse these steps to replace the lens



Headlamps:

1. Remove the first bolt. Then remove the remaining
plastic fasteners holding the shield. Use the end of a
flat-head screwdriver to pull up the center of the
fastener. Be careful not to break the fasteners that
hold the shield in place.
2. Remove the other bolt that anchors the headlamp
assembly. Pull the headlamp assembly toward the
front of the vehicle to access the bulb assembly.
When replacing the driver’s side headlamp, twist the
bulb assembly one-eighth of a turn counterclockwise
and remove it from the headlamp assembly.
When replacing the passenger’s side headlamp, twist
the bulb assembly one-eighth of a turn clockwise
and remove it from the headlamp assembly.
3. Disconnect the bulb base from the socket by lifting
the plastic locking tab.
4. Snap a new bulb into the socket.
5. Replace the bulb assembly by reversing Steps 1
through 3, making sure the lower leg of the
headlamp bracket is properly seated into the
wedge-shaped retainer.



Center High-Mounted Stoplamp
(Models Without a Spoiler)
To change the bulb, do the following:
1. Open the trunk and view the access hole under the
rear shelf.
2. Remove the bulb sockets by turning and pull down.
3. Remove the bulb and replace.
4. Re-install the new bulb and socket into the CHMSL.

Center High-Mounted Stoplamp
(Models With a Spoiler)
To change the bulb, do the following:
1. Use a TORX screwdriver to unscrew the bulb
assembly from the spoiler.
2. Gently pull out the bulb assembly.
3. Remove the bulb(s) by gently wiggling the bulb
from the assembly.
4. Replace the bulb(s) and reverse these steps to replace
the bulb assembly.



Taillamps and Rear Turn Signal Lamps
To replace a bulb, do the following:

1. Remove the fastener which holds down the trunk
trim. On vehicles without a convenience net, pry the
fastener loose. On vehicles with a convenience net,
remove the net and unscrew the fastener. Then pull
down the trunk trim.
2. Remove the assembly by turning it one-quarter of a
turn counterclockwise.
3. To remove the bulb, pull it out.
4. Push in a new bulb.
5. Reverse all steps to replace the taillamp assembly.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

good writeup octaneman.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Thanks mack1


----------



## z-tec (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the write up but what about front turn signals those are the ones I can't get out, probably gotta take off wheel well cover


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

z-tec said:


> Thanks for the write up but what about front turn signals those are the ones I can't get out, probably gotta take off wheel well cover





The entire headlight assembly comes off when the bolts are removed, are you sure you're not confusing the front with the front side marker lights ?


----------



## z-tec (Apr 21, 2009)

On my 99 the side marker lights inside the bumper also blink when turn signal is on. It's right behind the wheel well cover inside the tire area. But I also have a bulb out on the driver side inside the headlamp area.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Which of the pics resembles the one on your car ? 1 is a 99 the other is a 2003. It should not be that difficult to get access to the bulb.


----------



## z-tec (Apr 21, 2009)

It is the one on the right but the blinker I am trying to get to is in the bumper. After work today I'm just gonna drop the bumper, I tried to gently pry off the reflector cover to get to the bulb but no luck. Now I noticed the other blinker went out lol so I might as well drop the bumper and replace all the bulbs I can. There is two blinkers one near headlight unit and one in the bumper on each side.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

To get access to the bumper flashers you do it from underneath the car. The car has to be jacked up quite high in order to reach the bulbs. The reflectors do not have bolts, for the bulbs are the twist off type that are in the back. I would not recommend dropping the bumper unless of course you intend to make modifications, if you can get access to a lifter or a hydraulic jack that will pick up the car high enough the bulbs will come off.


----------



## z-tec (Apr 21, 2009)

Nevermind about changing the bulbs from underneath or taking the bumper off, taking the head light lamp off is easy and gives you free access to the bulbs in the bumper. Should've just tried it myself before going out onto forums asking questions lol! But if anyone needs to change a 99 cavalier blinker bulb on the bumper then take off the headlight with two bolts and there it is. Easy access. Only thing now is corrosion inside the connector keeps blowing the bulb! Gonna need a wire brush or something and disconnect the fuse. Thanks guys for the help tho!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You're welcome z-tec.


----------

